
Major Global Retailers Begin Accepting Bitcoin. Is This Why the Price Is Rising? - cryptokunbo
https://www.toks.tech/major-global-retailers-begin-accepting-bitcoin-is-this-why-the-price-is-rising/
======
munmaek
This title is misleading. Big retailers including Whole Foods and Caribou
Coffee now accept Flexa payments, which uses Flexacoin. Flexa itself accepts
Bitcoin, Ether, Bitcoin Cash, and Gemini(?).

I was confused as to how retailers would be supporting Bitcoin with it's very
slow confirmation times.

As far as I know, I thought the bitcoin price rise was due to Tether
initially, and now more hype from itself rising.

[0]: [https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/13/18617554/flexa-
cryptocurr...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/13/18617554/flexa-
cryptocurrency-bitcoin-etherium-whole-foods-gamestop-nordstrom-flexacoin)

[1]: [https://medium.com/flexa/introducing-
flexacoin-b4c8099e3a91](https://medium.com/flexa/introducing-
flexacoin-b4c8099e3a91)

